
How I Built a Telegram Reminder Bot with Node JS, IBM Watson API and Firebase - arunsathiya
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-built-a-telegram-reminder-bot-with-node-js-the-ibm-watson-api-and-firebase-7128c778e3d7
======
arunsathiya
Came across this really interesting read today, and wanted to share it here.

